# Keeping the wife happy



## peter i (Jan 9, 2009)

The recovered metal has to be used for something, so here we go.

First I made a model in polymer clay, then these shapes were sand cast in sterling and 14K, a little soldering, a loop, and a lot of polishing.

SWIMBO was pleased.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2009)

Very Nice !


----------



## butcher (Jan 9, 2009)

nice job


----------



## peter i (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks!

But as you can see, I need to get both a new camera and a light-tent.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2009)

Get a Canon S2. It does a wonderful job. It can focus on objects touching the lens... You can grab one on eBay for about 100$. That's what I own.


----------



## bmgold (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting this along with the pictures. I've been playing with sand casting and you gave me some ideas. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Oz (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice work Peter!


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you pouring molten gold into these molds, or are you pouring powder, then melting it within the mold?


----------



## peter i (Jan 11, 2009)

SilverFox said:


> Are you pouring molten gold into these molds, or are you pouring powder, then melting it within the mold?



No, I make a classic sand mold.

There is a very step by step series of pictures here:
http://mjodvitnir.dk/formfremstilling.php
The pictures are low res. You get high res. by clicking them.

Never mind that it is in Danish, just enjoy the pictures.

The idea is to create a void of the wanted shape, then fill the void with molten metal.


----------



## yvonbug (May 16, 2009)

Thats a very warm and lovely design! Very nice. -Yvonne-


----------



## 61 silverman (May 17, 2009)

Very nice I'm glad you payed attention in ART CLASS,, Looks Beautiful, Hope Your Wife wears it proudly..
Mark


----------



## firewalker (May 17, 2009)

one word - OUTSTANDING


----------



## peter i (May 18, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for the nice words.

Yes, she really like the things I make for her (and the husbands and boyfriends of her colleagues hate me for it! :lol: )

Prototyping in polymer clay is a very easy and low cost method, but for fine details and working for long time, it is best to get some clay that is a little too old and stiff for normal use, and knead it until workable.


My great grandfather was a goldsmith and I guess there is still a little in the genes. (And some of his tools are hanging at my wall. I still use his jeweller's saw sometimes)


----------



## 61 silverman (May 19, 2009)

peter i, Have you tried making your model out of WAX , There are some very nice waxes to work with you can easily make it as soft as you want or freeze it to make it a bit harder while working with it, for that final touch..Then if you make something that you really like you could easily make a silicone mold too reproduce it exactlly..Jewelers actually use a wax inject system that forces melted wax into a aluminum mold, could be made of some plastics now with there strength and possible heat disribution. Any way if you would like to know more ,about making a mold let me know.. 

Mark
P.s. This is a BRONZEE Sculpture that I sculpted - molded - cast wax patterns - poured in metal - built the pieces to finish..


----------



## peter i (May 20, 2009)

Nice "fish"!

Yes, I have done a bit of lost wax (imitating viking jewellery, in fact that was what got me started) and also have made silicone molds for semi-mass producing waxes by injecting.

As long as I deal with uncomplicated shapes and making just a few castings, I prefer sand casting for being cheap, simple and fast. I can go to the workshop and make 2-3 castings in an hour (getting ready, casting and tidying up all included).

The time and mess used per casting when making just a few is much less than wax casting a limited number of items, but the moment a "large scale" production was the subject, I'd use the wax route.

I try to use the "best method for the job at hand" and have no "religious" preferences for any of them (besides being both cheap and lazy :wink: )

I've posted this earlier of some other silver.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=2027&highlight=


----------



## 61 silverman (May 21, 2009)

Peter i, It sounds like you have all the expertise necessary to do all that you are interested in.. Nice Job

Mark


----------



## peter i (May 22, 2009)

61 silverman said:


> Peter i, It sounds like you have all the expertise necessary to do all that you are interested in.. Nice Job
> 
> Mark



Thanks..... I just have far too little time for doing it!


----------

